# Solar water pump for the house



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My well isn't very good the water is great but it is limited. You can pump about 8 gallons and your done for about 8 hours and then you can get another 8 gallons. I installed to water tanks in my basement and used two on demand RV pumps. Even in a bug out place I like hot shower.
"I heard you can't do that over and over while building it" But I tried it anyway I was told the upstairs would be to high for the pumps and the water would never reach the end of the shower head. Even though I used "on demand" pumps I taped into my water line where It comes out of the accumulater and used it just like you do a regulator well for water. The pumps pump up the pressure and shut off and I get 9 gallons of water before it kicks back on. About 30 - 35 pounds pressure.

I also made it so I could turn on my pump out in the well and pump that 8 into my tanks about every 8 hours and fill the tanks as we are using water.

I can also fill the tanks from outside with my truck and tote (city water is free down at the bottom of the mountain so I take a trip or two with my 350 gallon tote and fill them up if I know I'll be needing lots of water (company visiting -hunting season)

If I have got to I can also fill my tanks buy opening a valve that's plumed into my down spout. Goes through a filter and in the tanks.
I have never used this but I know it works.

Now after a few years of using this system for 5 people (that's a lot of pumping water LOL)  It has worked flawless. I had one little problem and it was my own fault and don't talk about it.

I have two small led red and green lights in my kitchen that lets me know when the pumps are on red is the well pump and green is the RV pumps.

For power to the RV pumps I use my solar set up (12 Volts) I ended up only using one pump it seemed to do the job nicely.
I run both a couple times a year just keep everything from getting sticky.

I'm going to install a propane water heater and then I'll have hot and cold running water we the electric is off.
might try out a "on demand heater" 
I'll post some pic's now and quit rambling on about it.


----------

